# 317 Fuel Pump



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

On my 317, the Fuel Pump went out.Posted Image
Took Battery and tray out. Cleaned and painted tray, then painted with Rustoleum Rubber Spray Sealer.
Located and mounted the pump. Had a little concern about Fuel Filter location. Wanted it mounted before the pump, but didn't want to locate it back on the frame, just after the shutoff valve. Too hard to get to! So I left it under the battery and had a piece of left over Tygon Tubing from a different project, fastened that to filter and then was able to flex it to hook to pump without kinking the line!!
Wired up to the Aux plug on the Light switch with a 5 amp Fuse.
Remounted the tray, hooked up the Battery, put side covers on. Turned the key and let the pump run maybe 10 seconds, and she RUNS!!! Originally I used the Tygon hose from Filter to pump, not from pump up to Carb. About half way thru 1st mowing it stared acting like it was starving for Fuel. Well, just the heat under the battery box was enough to let the Tygon tubing bend/kink on itself even tho I had a good loop. So I ended up putting regular rubber gas line on. Now it runs perfect! Tygon is great for Weedeaters and 2 cycle equipment, but I wouldn't use it on a Tractor!
Here are some pics!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done. The fuel pump had gone out on my 316 and I just ponied up and paid my ransom money.


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

UPDATE:
update to my opinionon the Tygon fuel line...*.I would not recommend using it in the engine compartment!.*First mowing and Deere started starving for fuel. Looked and the Tygon had got warm enough that it kinked on its own weight! I would hesitate greatly to run it all the way to the carb where it could rest on HOT engine parts. Might melt and probably would ????
I ended up running the regular fuel line black hose and looping it so it would go on the pump!


----------

